# Missing gstripe util



## rmichae3 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi all.  I'm building a kernel with "options GEOM_STRIPE", but I'm not getting the gstripe user tool.  What's the magic need to get that bit included?

Thanks much.
- Michael


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2021)

rmichae3 said:


> I'm building a kernel with "options GEOM_STRIPE", but I'm not getting the gstripe user tool.


A userland tool isn't part of the kernel? A full world build already has gstripe(8).


----------



## rmichae3 (Nov 19, 2021)

Understood.  Thanks for the response.  However, my build does not have gstripe.  What's needed to include that tool?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2021)

Did you customize your world build too? As I said, it's already available in a normal world, /sbin/gstripe.


----------



## rmichae3 (Nov 19, 2021)

Yes, the world is customized and built as part of a larger environment.  It's not a "normal world".


----------

